# kein Voice in  "GameVoice"!!!!



## Budda (6. Juli 2003)

Hallo ...

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Headset. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen GameVoice installiert, um mit einem Kumpel labern zu können beim Zocken. Da hat auch alle funktioniert: ich konnte ihn hören und er mich! Nur gestern konnte ich nurnoch ihn hören. 
Das komische ist nur, mein Voice funktioniert in Half-Life und auch in BattleCom ... Nur in GV wird nichts erkannt   

kann mir bei dem Problem jemand weiterhelfen??

ciao, der Budda


----------



## Budda (14. Juli 2003)

.... ist hier niemand präsdestiniert dafür, mal irgendwas zu antworten?!?!


----------

